
Ask HN: What are the most critical problems waiting for solution in crypto? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>question as in the title: what do you think are the most critical problems waiting for solution in the cryptocurrency world?
======
wmf
ASIC monopolies, proof of stake, volatility dampening, and everything around
protocol upgrades come to mind.

------
savethefuture
Market manipulation

~~~
wsieroci
How the market is being manipulated?

~~~
savethefuture
Look into tether, fake exchange volume reporting, and ico scams. There are
also plenty of trading bots and highly suspicious consistent activity across
the board on every coin.

Every market is manipulated in some fashion but crypto is the wild west of
markets and is entirely open to anything (no regulations).

------
schoen
Do you mean encryption or cryptocurrency?

~~~
wsieroci
Improved question, in cryptocurrency

